# Has anyone any info on epigenetics please?



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm wondering whether anyone has any info or can direct me to a link regarding epignetics.  I'm just waiting for my 2nd cycle to begin and although i have got my head round donor egg (i think  ), i don't think my parents have, particularly my dad.  

Last Christmas I became upset when the subject of grandchildren arose when he saying said he hoped my brother would have a child soon as that will be "his real grandchild".  I just burst into tears and ran upstairs.  Mum did her best to explain what my dad really meant and salvage something from his comment, but the damage had been done.

Soooo, i was thinking if i could find somethng that explains the fact that 'my baby' will be a part of me although not characteristically, in lament terms, they would be better informed and I will be less anxious.

Thanks for reading.
and lots of   to all

Essie 
x


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

hiya,

Our idea of epigenetics is still relatively new but so exciting. We used to think our genes were static from conception but now we know they switch on and off and we actually change as we develop depending on what our mother carrying us is subjected to. For example, we now know that if a pg mother mother is starving herself her GRANDCHILDREN have a predisposition to obesity. This because the of the switching on/off of a gene for obesity in her child's own ovaries! more info here. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15940381

all the best xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Jessica - thanks so much for the info.  Interesting link    Isn't the body an amazing thing??

Take care
Essie x


----------

